# NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Founders Edition 8 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

It was very bold of NVIDIA to debut its flagship implementation of the Turing architecture right next to the RTX 2080, poised to be the poster-boy of this architecture. This card packs the promise of real-time ray tracing, of sorts. NVIDIA also put out its best cooler design since TITAN. All that beauty comes at a price.

*Show full review*


----------



## Hokum (Sep 19, 2018)

Copy pasta on the conclusion.


Spoiler: Copy paste



"

Exact store pricing for the MSI Radeon RX 580 Mech 2 isn't available yet; MSI expects a range of $350 to $370, which seems a bit high.


Faster than the GeForce GTX 1060
Overclocked out of the box
Quiet in gaming
Fans turn off in idle
Backplate included
HDMI 2.0b, DisplayPort 1.4


High price
Memory not overclocked
Overdrive limits too low to max out memory OC
No illumination/RGB
"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)

well if it costs that much then it better be damn faster than a 1060 otherwise Im gonna have to choke a b*tch.

In any case, 1080Ti still wins.... when the price of it eventually drops, and trust me it will drop.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

@Hokum fixed. Thanks!


----------



## dir_d (Sep 19, 2018)

A second hand 1080TI is the best bet here. The features are nice for the 2080 but irrelevant since they aren't supported by anyone or they destroy your fps.


----------



## Hokum (Sep 19, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> @Hokum fixed. Thanks!


NP HTH


----------



## medi01 (Sep 19, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> ...real-time ray-tracing, of sorts.


The highly misleading sorts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)

I mean if anyone is going to buy this generation of cards because of 'ray tracing' then thats just plain dumb. Theres no telling if all the developers will even adopt it so its deployment might be limited to a handful of games which makes it a bit of a pointless endeavor.  

We also need developers to really start pushing the boundaries of graphical fidelity again. Just like they did with the original Farcy and Crysis. If everything is going to be a mediocre console grade standard of a game then there is not really much point in buying any of these.


----------



## intelzen (Sep 19, 2018)

this is a big setback for PC gaming in general. this card would be a questionable improvement even at 499$


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Sep 19, 2018)

Lol, 9.2 for this overpriced, underperforming garbage??

Techpowerup's status as shameless Nvidia shill publication, confirmed.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't remember the last time anything got less than 9.
It has nothing to do with Nvidia. It's just completely weird way of assigning a score.


----------



## ssdpro (Sep 19, 2018)

The Quim Reaper said:


> Lol, 9.2 for this overpriced, underperforming garbage??
> 
> Techpowerup's status as shameless Nvidia shill publication, confirmed.


Come on, Techpowerup is great. It is well designed, thorough, heck read the review conclusion: It is a thoughtful 1500 word essay. The results of the testing show the 2080 and 2080ti leading every chart except Hitman at 1080 which is probably a driver issue. How that can be garbage I don't understand. What it can be is priced too darn high which shows greed from lack of competition.


----------



## ppn (Sep 19, 2018)

90% more transistors, 44% more performance in 4K. +33% in 1080p. why, why


----------



## Xaled (Sep 19, 2018)

Please exclude Wolfenstein 2 results and 2080 becomes almost as same as 1080ti..


----------



## BigMack70 (Sep 19, 2018)

The positivity of this conclusion makes no sense to me when clearly the 1080 Ti is the better purchase than the 2080 right now. Maybe in the future RTX will make the 2080 worthwhile, but right now it's a strictly inferior purchase to the 1080 Ti. It also makes no sense why this scored higher than the 2080 Ti which actually does make sense as a purchase for people wanting absolute maximum performance. Might as well just ditch the scoring system altogether.


----------



## kiddonie (Sep 19, 2018)

Personally i find this terrible.
Right now in most countries 2080 custom cards are almost 200e more than 1080ti custom cards when launched.
So you get marginal improvement for serious price hike marginally better power consumption in gaming and way
worse when idling or using multi-monitor.
This is absolutely terrible 2080ti looks like much better buy at least you get performance improvement and you can enjoy 1080p ray-traced games in variable 50 to 60fps.


----------



## Lagbom (Sep 19, 2018)

Not very impressive in my opinion. 16nm to 12nm, double the die size, yet only about 25-30% faster than the GTX 1080, which can be had for nearly half the price with the same amount of memory. Not to mention about a 50 watt increase in power consumption in gaming.
The new technology (DLSS and ray tracing) seem cool in theory, but as everyone else is saying, only really useful if you play the few titles that support them, or wish to use the software yourself. And i doubt we will see a ton of games supporting the ray tracing, as its still quite taxing on the graphics card. 
One step forward, two steps back this time around. Now AMD has a chance to make a comeback. If they can optimize Vega's pipeline for a 5-10% increase at the same clocks, and increase the clock speed while decreasing die size and power consumption. Which are all hopefully achievable with the 14 to 7nm jump, AMD could easily be ahead this round. Eager to see what they bring to the table


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 19, 2018)

Xaled said:


> Please exclude Wolfenstein 2 results and 2080 becomes almost as same as 1080ti..



Hehe, it certainly flies in Vulkan!


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 19, 2018)

RTX 2080 is pre-selling in my country for 935usd, damn


----------



## bogda (Sep 19, 2018)

ssdpro said:


> Come on, Techpowerup is great. It is well designed, thorough, heck read the review conclusion: It is a thoughtful 1500 word essay. The results of the testing show the 2080 and 2080ti leading every chart except Hitman at 1080 which is probably a driver issue. How that can be garbage I don't understand. What it can be is priced too darn high which shows greed from lack of competition.


Because after 2 years, you hardly get any performance improvement for your $/euro. If RTX208Ti is struggling with raytracing at 1080p, will raytracing even be usable on cards with "normal" price because 1200$ i ridiculous. This reminds me of Fermi launch, but then we had competitive AMD so I did not care.


----------



## intelzen (Sep 19, 2018)

even Vega 64 has better Performance per Dollar?


----------



## tvamos (Sep 19, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> I don't remember the last time anything got less than 9.
> It has nothing to do with Nvidia. It's just completely weird way of assigning a score.


I usually consider tpu rating only from 8 to 10 where 8 is lowest score possible. So this 9.2 is in my eyes 6/10.


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Sep 19, 2018)

8% faster than a 1080 Ti, whilst costing around £200 more....yet it gets a 9.2?!?

I mean the most pessimistic predictions had the 2080 about 20% faster than the 1080 Ti, but EIGHT percent across all resolutions is a farce. They may as well have just rebadged an overclocked 1080 Ti and called it Turing.


----------



## ISI300 (Sep 19, 2018)

A wise man once said: "There are no bad cards, just bad prices."
He was right. 
The RTX 2080. Barely any faster than a 1080 Ti. $100 more. 
So basically the same performance/price. Thanks Nvidia, but no.


----------



## v12dock (Sep 19, 2018)

I think here is opportunity for AMD/Intel to catch up if Nvidia is going to keep these cards out for 2+ years.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 19, 2018)

Maybe not using any meaningless numeric scores would be a lot better. I mean the written conclusion with pros and cons is perfectly enough for me.
Plus with everything getting 9 and above makes deciding based on a score useless anyway.


----------



## Lightning (Sep 19, 2018)

Helloooooo used 1080ti !


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2018)

@W1zzard why no numbers of Shadow of the tomb raider?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> @W1zzard why no numbers of Shadow of the tomb raider?


Too new. Not enough time. Next rebench will definitely have it


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 19, 2018)

I am not fully impressed with only 8% gap with 1080ti after looking at the number of transistors, core clock, base clock and memory clock. I don't know what exactly the meaning of Ti is
so, tensor core was intended to help DLSS algorithm?

2080ti vs 1080ti only has around 28% wide gap compared with 1080ti vs 980ti, wow i am shocked. 

nice review wizz,


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> I mean the written conclusion with pros and cons is perfectly enough for me.


Good. The score is only when you have enough time to read a single number and then decide if you want to read the rest of the conclusion


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Sep 19, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Good. The score is only when you have enough time to read a single number and then decide if you want to read the rest of the conclusion



I'm not taking the P here but I think TPU need to review their scoring system. The scale is 1-10 yet the scoring is always between 8-10, usually even within 9-10.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 19, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Good. The score is only when you have enough time to read a single number and then decide if you want to read the rest of the conclusion


That's fine, but just like the post above says - the score is useless measure when virtually everything gets 9-9,5 on average.


----------



## unclesharkey (Sep 19, 2018)

Still waiting for the damn last gen mid range card prices to drop. I don't usually spend more than 250 bucks on a new card. 1080 p is all I need. I want a RX580 8gb or a GTX 1060 6gb for like 180 bucks.


----------



## robal (Sep 19, 2018)

Very good review as always. Thanks @W1zzard !
RTX is a massive disappointment for me.
I can understand why Wizz is excited with the new tech, which may before relevant within few years.
Still, doesn't justify 9+ rating.


----------



## raptori (Sep 19, 2018)

Does $699 as the baseline price mean anything at this point ? , the real base line is Nvidia founder edition price which is pure scam , 8.8 rating at best.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 19, 2018)

The Quim Reaper said:


> Lol, 9.2 for this overpriced, underperforming garbage??
> 
> Techpowerup's status as shameless Nvidia shill publication, confirmed.



In the word's of Team Fortress 2's Heavy:

"Cry some more!"


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 19, 2018)

People are being too judgemental when they don't even own one of the RTX cards or benching it with a proper release driver...  Still, rumor mill has been cleared & performance for current games is in. Not a huge disappointment for me but something to consider once the new R400 driver, newer games that takes advantage of it & new ray tracing-specific benchmark suites comes out. Early numbers are not something to consider coz 1. Nvidia sent a beta driver, 2. Not all current games has RT or added on last minute as "patches", 3. These cores are relatively new where NO applications/programs that can take advantage of it. Still, a 2080 non Ti to be on similar levels with the 1080Ti without the proper drivers being used is decent in most cases.


----------



## mp (Sep 19, 2018)

When are RTX 2070 reviews coming out? @W1zzard


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

mp said:


> When are RTX 2070 reviews coming out? @W1zzard


I hear samples in October


----------



## NC37 (Sep 19, 2018)

The Quim Reaper said:


> Lol, 9.2 for this overpriced, underperforming garbage??
> 
> Techpowerup's status as shameless Nvidia shill publication, confirmed.



I've seen TPU give 9+ ratings for products that would barely be worthy of a 5-7 range. It isn't just nVidia. Some of their AMD reviews have also been far too generous. In fact you find them on other sites and they are poor ratings, but on TPU...nope, Recommended or Editor's Choice. Even when there is a glaring issue with the product, TPU reviewer gives it raves. It isn't every reviewer at TPU but I have noticed it to be a problem. 



v12dock said:


> I think here is opportunity for AMD/Intel to catch up if Nvidia is going to keep these cards out for 2+ years.



Totally. These are 30fps RT cards. Bare minimum. They won't suffice in the long term. Especially as the developers work with RT more and it matures. One thing to consider is Intel started pushing for RT with Larabee years ago. Their plan was foolish in linking lots of x86 cores and pretending it's a GPU, but they talked a lot about RT. It's been on the minds of AMD and nVidia too. nVidia was just first to deliver.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 20, 2018)

This card should cost 450$ at tops, and the score at most 4/10. The price is just ridiculous and UNJUSTIFIABLE!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2018)

LOL of the day when looking at those performance per dollar graphs.

Why they have that stupid 6-pin connector which takes the space of a 8-pin? If those 2 holes would be empty, then it would be great, since these days PSUs usually have those 6+2-pin connectors, and if it's a 6-pin in the card, then the 2 extra pins just are left unused and that looks ugly.


----------



## ppn (Sep 20, 2018)

Can you get emulated 2070 results downclocking 2080 to 1500Mhz, given that 1900 is the norm. If it s 10% slower then 2080 is pointless.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 20, 2018)

I must say I am pretty underwhelmed by the performance.  2080 is a hair better that the 1080ti.  Not the generational leap I was looking for.

And don't hold your breath that AMD will take advantage of the situation.  I gave up on that a long time ago.


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 20, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Maybe not using any meaningless numeric scores would be a lot better. I mean the written conclusion with pros and cons is perfectly enough for me.
> Plus with everything getting 9 and above makes deciding based on a score useless anyway.



Well a meaningless metric can be used as a marketing tool.  Card X scored X and such.  Newegg highlights reviewer awards to sell products.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2018)

PopcornMachine said:


> I must say I am pretty underwhelmed by the performance.  2080 is a hair better that the 1080ti.  Not the generational leap I was looking for.
> 
> And don't hold your breath that AMD will take advantage of the situation.  I gave up on that a long time ago.


It would be cool if AMD could do the same as they did with HD 4800 series. Almost the performance as Nvidia had with their GTX 200 series, but with a much lower price.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 20, 2018)

This card should have been the RTX 2070 and priced the same as the GTX 1070 at launch day.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2018)

BigMack70 said:


> The positivity of this conclusion makes no sense to me when clearly the 1080 Ti is the better purchase than the 2080 right now. Maybe in the future RTX will make the 2080 worthwhile, but right now it's a strictly inferior purchase to the 1080 Ti.


The 1080Ti may possibly be the better buy, but you are ignoring one major fact: People rarely buy down a tier when they upgrade.  So most Ti owners will buy the next Ti.  Most 80 owners buy another 80 or higher, not downgrade a tier.  Keep doing that, and you’ll eventually end up in the future with a x030 model.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 20, 2018)

If I find a GTX 1080ti for lower than $650 CAD, I'll get it.  But I have a funny feeling not many are going to give up their GTX1080TI's for these new cards simply cause of the performance increase being somewhat lacking compared to the price.


----------



## ppn (Sep 20, 2018)

Prima.Vera said:


> This card should have been the RTX 2070 and priced the same as the GTX 1070 at launch day.



no This was designed for 10nm. so expected clocks would be +20% higher. Besides 2070 will be 10% slower than 2080 on average, same thing. Why not be priced as GTX 970, and be 70% faster compared to the 2+ year old card GTX680, now 1080. What we see now is much slower. Should have been on 8nm with 60 Mtr/mm2 density, 226 mm2 die size, 2.5Ghz Core Clocks(OC to 2.8), RT / tensor core removed/ gone just nonexistend/ allowing for 4096 cores to be fitted for total of 20 Tflops as opposed to current 10, and be named GTX 4060 at 299$ FE coupled with 12GB 192 bit GDDR6 18Gbit for 432GBs.


----------



## Prince Valiant (Sep 20, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> People are being too judgemental when they don't even own one of the RTX cards or benching it with a proper release driver...  Still, rumor mill has been cleared & performance for current games is in. Not a huge disappointment for me but something to consider once the new R400 driver, newer games that takes advantage of it & new ray tracing-specific benchmark suites comes out. Early numbers are not something to consider coz 1. Nvidia sent a beta driver, 2. Not all current games has RT or added on last minute as "patches", 3. These cores are relatively new where NO applications/programs that can take advantage of it. Still, a 2080 non Ti to be on similar levels with the 1080Ti without the proper drivers being used is decent in most cases.


A 2080 costing more and performing the same as the 1080ti is sad. Nvidia has had these cards finalized for months plus the month of pre-orders. It's pathetic if Nvidia can't optimize their drivers for popular preexisting games in that time.


----------



## raptori (Sep 20, 2018)

Prince Valiant said:


> A 2080 costing more and performing the same as the 1080ti is sad. Nvidia has had these cards finalized for months plus the month of pre-orders. It's pathetic if Nvidia can't optimize their drivers for popular preexisting games in that time.



Or it's simply not the drivers and that's the real performance of the 2080 , I'd even expect a downgrade for the 10th series performance in the future drivers .


----------



## Xaled (Sep 20, 2018)

nVidia shares are down as new series didnt meet expectations;

" 
Nvidia shares are down 1.4 percent Thursday.

Moore (from Morgan Stanley) noted that Nvidia's new RTX 2080 card performed only 3 percent better than the previous generation's 1080Ti card at 4K resolutions.

"We are surprised that the 2080 is only slightly better than the 1080ti (only 3% as stated in the full article) , which has been available for over a year and is slightly less expensive," he said. "With higher clock speeds, higher core count, and 40% higher memory bandwidth, we had expected a bigger boost."

Source: 

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/20/nvi...nley-calls-new-gaming-card-disappointing.html


----------



## zelnep (Sep 20, 2018)

at first I was in salt mode, but now I do understand RTX 20xx and its pricing a little better and I can conclude:  remember AMD and Vega and atrocious value vs Pascal and might as well be EOLed before the lauch if there is no room for price to go down? Nvidia saw that and was like "hold my beer"


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 20, 2018)

As predicted, not surprised, moving on.

Let's forget this turd gen ASAP



Shatun_Bear said:


> I'm not taking the P here but I think TPU need to review their scoring system. The scale is 1-10 yet the scoring is always between 8-10, usually even within 9-10.



Scoring system is perfect: It obviously makes zero sense whatsoever. Basically 9-10 means 'it works as advertised'

The point is, if you just read the number you know nothing anyway. Regardless of how its scored.


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Sep 20, 2018)

The scoring system reminds me a bit of Empire magazine and movies. Basically everything is either good or must see when there are obviously giant stinkers released each month in cinemas or aired on Netflix but the folks over there trying to convince me everything is worth seeing. Yeah, no.

TPU it seems is trying to please all the manufacturers with positive recommendations for most things, especially if it has the Nvidia badge. 

The other thing that really, really grates me though is *the price of a product seems to have no bearing on the score or conclusion*, even if it's shockingly bad performance per dollar like we have here. I mean, unless TPU is written for the 1% highest earners in the developed world, I just don't think that is right.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2018)

Shatun_Bear said:


> for the 1% highest earners in the developed world, I just don't think that is right.


doesn't that exactly describe the profile of everyone who's looking for a graphics card to drive his 4K monitor?


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Sep 20, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> doesn't that exactly describe the profile of everyone who's looking for a graphics card to drive his 4K monitor?



That's a part of the market for the cards but far from all of it, but even if the 1% was all these cards were really aimed at, I would have thought the conclusion of a product on your site is meant to be for consumers in general, not the 1% only.

(I meant to say 1% of highest earners in the Western World i.e US/Europe)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2018)

@W1zzard 
The point listed in the "Thumbs down" list as not having Windows 7 support can be removed as drivers are available. This has been true for a little bit. Checked to make sure before buying mine.
https://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/138696
Also, Windows 10 is supported in all versions as of the latest driver version. I have tested this on my LTSB installation.
https://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/138697
These points are correct for my EVGA card, but they should still work even on the FE card you tested.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2018)

Many of the new features require windows 10


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Many of the new features require windows 10


Just reread the review, nothing stood out. Haven't had any problems with 7 yet. Are we talking about DX12?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just reread the review, nothing stood out. Haven't had any problems with 7 yet. Are we talking about DX12?


DX12 and everything that's based on it like DXR


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 26, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> DX12 and everything that's based on it like DXR


Fair enough. Everything else works though. OGL and Vulkan based games run great! So maybe it would be more accurate to state in the review something like; " While Windows 7 is supported with drivers, features exclusive to DirectX 12 will still be limited to Windows 10. " Otherwise it's just misleading and false advertising.


----------

